# ending a ride early, with uber



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

Do you have to be at the exact destination point- and it telling you "you have arrived" what if your pax says "Just let me out here" close to the destination, how do I end it then?


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Swipe the red End Trip bar.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Riders are always free to change their mind about the destination even if it's only half way to their original destination. I've had times when one drunk decides to jump out 1/2 block from where I picked them up and the other says "Don't let him. He needs to come home". Ummmm, I'm not in the kidnapping business. He can do whatever he wants.


----------



## nooneyouknowof (Sep 28, 2015)

App doesn't calculate fare based on destination entered. It goes off of time and GPS. You could take them to the complete opposite end of town from where they had originally entered their destination and it would still calculate correctly.


----------



## Rustynail38 (Jun 5, 2015)

driverguy77 said:


> Do you have to be at the exact destination point- and it telling you "you have arrived" what if your pax says "Just let me out here" close to the destination, how do I end it then?


If you hit the bottom of your screen where the end trip slide bar usually appears it will pop up once you tap it and the end bar will then be visible for you to swipe even if it is not at the location you were originally going to end. I hope that helps, I think that is what you were asking.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Tap their name at the bottom of the screen and it will pop up with a red bar saying complete trip, then swipe to the right. Same way if you pick them up - you can start trip by touching that area and swipe green start


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

On a pool ride drop them wherever they want... then keep driving to the pin to rack up all the time/miles you can!

the pax pays the same, YOU will get more.


----------

